# can i take lomotil evryday?



## pokeytoe (Aug 10, 2002)

my doc gave me lomotil, ive been on it for 5 days now, and it took away my D after having it for 4 months every day. I take only 2 at night time. Im afraid to stop, because i dont waant to have my huge bout of D apon waking in the morning like i used too. Im not constipated, but today i had sort of a normal bowel movement, just like little long snakes, so i guesss im not totally normal yet. what should i do???thankskel


----------



## AstridM (Oct 2, 2002)

I'd also like to know how other patients have been counselled as to how they can take lomotil. I used immodium frequently and recently developed allergic symptoms, so the dr. prescribed this for me as an alternative. It works very well (too well--gives me a bit of a high, actually), and I understand it can cause dependence, but otherwise, is it safe to take to prevent loose stools or only to treat them?My whole immodium usage was based on prevention, so I could have a reasonably predictable life. :-(Thanks,AM


----------

